# OSX Outlook 2011 "unknown error"



## SCondell (Oct 24, 2011)

I am operating Mac intel 10.7.2. In Outlook 2011,when I hit "send/receive" I get a "unknown error has occurred in outlook". I can send mail by hitting "send" in a new message and receive email in all accounts by the default outlook receive mail schedule function, but have no functionality regarding the "send/receive" button except the "unknown error has occurred in outlook" message. All my outlook settings are correct. My host tech has advised that everything is good on their end and suggested that since no "outbox" is evident in my program (which it should when sending mail), that a draft message is probably stuck in Outlook, causing the error. No draft, however, appears in the box. Anyone has a similar problem or solution, please post and email me direct.


----------

